# AwesomeWM setzt Hintergrundbild nicht

## escorter

Hallo zusammen,

auf meinem Rechner habe ich Gentoo, gdm und AwesomeWM installiert. Leider setzt Awesome das Hintergrundbild nicht. Sobald ich aber Nautilus starte wird das Hintergrundbild gesetzt. Leider fehlt mir so der richtige Ansatz zum suchen.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Gruß,

Gerrit

----------

## disi

Also Nautilus ist so ein Monstrum wie Explorer in Windows, er setzt unter anderem via gconf dein Hintergrundbild.

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es da eine Commandline Option gab wie "--no-root" oder so. Da musst du mal in ein Terminal "nautilus --help" eingeben, leider kann man bei Gnome.org nichts dazu finden.

Diese Option laesst den Desktop in Ruhe, setzt kein hintergrund Bild und keine Shortcuts auf dem Desktop.

Fuer Awesome solltest du in deinem Profil eine Moeglichkeit haben dein "Theme" zu aendern in .config/awesome/

Generell klappt das aber bei mir auch nicht, deswegen habe ich einen Befehl in meine .xinit gepackt. Muss da spaeter mal Zuhause gucken.

Also 3 Optionen:

1. Nautilus im Hintergrund automatisch starten in der .xinit

nautilus &

2. Nautilus ohne den ganzen Desktop Krams starten und per config in deinem .config/awesome/ ordner das Theme anpassen

3. Nautilus ohne den ganzen Desktop Krams starten und ein kleines Programm vorweg starten das den Hintergrund setzt in der .xinit

xsetroot <irgendwas>

----------

## escorter

also das starten von nautilus im hintergrund ist ja maximal ein workaround.

Wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich mal genau schauen, wie ich das Hintergrundbild gesetzt habe. Es ist in der rc.lua definiert aber den genauen Aufruf habe ich nicht im Kopf. Komisch finde ich, dass es das richtige Hintergrundbild ist und nicht irgend eins.

Gruß,

Gerrit

----------

## disi

Wenn du kein "custom" theme definierst, sucht er sich die Hintergruende aus /usr/share/themes glaube. Das kannst du ihm aber alles in der rc.lua sagen.

Nichtsdestotrotz wird Nautilus deinen Hintergrund wieder ueberschreiben, wenn du ihm nicht sagt den Desktop in Ruhe zu lassen.

----------

## escorter

hmm, dann werde ich mal schauen, ob es per Zufall dort zu finden ist. Habe mir die lua Datei des default Themes kopiert und dort das Hintergrundbild eingefügt.

Laut http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/nautilus müsste die richtige Option --no-desktop heißen, was dies aber nun konkret heißt und welche Features deaktiviert werden ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Die verschiedenen Optionen werde ich mal bei mir zu Hause probieren.

Wenn ich hier gerade einen awesome Experten habe. In der rc.lua wird bei mir mittels TERMINAL=urxvt das Terminal gesetzt. Mit der Kombination STRG+ENTER öffnet sich allerdings ein xterm. Kann ich überprüfen, ob die lua Datei überhaupt benutzt wird?

Gruß,

Gerrit

----------

## disi

In meinem Skript ist die variable terminal und nicht TERMINAL

```
-- This is used later as the default terminal and editor to run.

terminal = "mrxvt"

editor = os.getenv("EDITOR") or "nano"

editor_cmd = terminal .. " -e " .. editor
```

guck mal nach dieser Zeile:

```
awful.key({ modkey,           }, "Return", function () awful.util.spawn(terminal) end),
```

Bei mir ist die variable "klein" geschrieben.

meine .xinitrc:

```
disi@disi-desktop ~ $ cat .xinitrc

#!/bin/sh

setxkbmap gb &

gmpc &

feh --bg-scale /home/disi/pictures/wallpapers/blubb_wallpaper.png &

xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 &

exec /usr/bin/awesome
```

Mit feh hast du keine Probleme mehr, wenn du nautilus ohne Desktop startest. (musst du aber erst installieren)

Der Grund warum ich "feh" nehme ist, das xcompmgr sonst nicht richtig funzt. Es muss ein ordentlicher root background gesetzt sein.

----------

## jodel

Mit Nitrogen kann man auch ganz gut seinen Hintergrund setzen, z.B. im theme file:

```
theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "/usr/bin/nitrogen --restore" }
```

der klassische Weg:

```
theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "awsetbg /usr/share/awesome/themes/zenburn/zenburn-background.png" }
```

ich hab allerdings in letzter Zeit mein Wallpaper komplett deaktiviert, da man es bei tiling WMs eh meist nicht sieht.

----------

## disi

 *jodel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hab allerdings in letzter Zeit mein Wallpaper komplett deaktiviert, da man es bei tiling WMs eh meist nicht sieht.

 

Ausser du benutzt xcompmgr  :Smile: 

Finde das schon schoener, wenn der Hintergrund durchs Terminal guckt.

----------

